# Fenêtre Pub apparais sur mon Macbook



## Deleted member 376102 (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai depuis quelque jours des fenêtres de Pub internet qui s'affiche sur mon bureau provenant de safari j'aimerais stopper ceci mais, j'ignore comment faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 deux pistes : 

1. Safari / Préférences / Sécurité : cocher "bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes"

2. utiliser AdBlock : menu Safari / Extensions Safari

Choisir AdBlock dans la liste et l'installer.
Il sera visible dans Safari / Préférences / Extensions


----------



## edd72 (26 Août 2012)

3e piste: il s'agit d'un malware que tu as installé...


----------



## Deleted member 376102 (26 Août 2012)

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un malware ! :'( comment faire pour enlever ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------

j'ai suivi ce tuto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRpRcEKKFHg

J'ai No flashback malware, donc pas de malware dans le coin mais pourquoi cette pub sort alors ?


----------

